# Deer leg knife...completed...



## dawg2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I started with this blade, but it was too small.    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598509&highlight=

PLUS: it was made overseas and I will do something else with that blade.  I found Albama Damacus Steel but they did not have what I wanted.  I sat down and drew up a knife and they made it for me.  It turned out spectacular.  They even threw in a piece of scrap damascus for the tang.  I used the cured deer leg and bone for the handles.  I'll put it on a shelf for looking at as a remembrance.  

This was my first knife.  I spent time on a drill press, grinder, dremel,  and a Flat metal file.

My wife hates it though


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks awsome Dawg!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 23, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Looks awsome Dawg!



That isn't what my wife called it

I like it though.  Wanted to do something unique.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome job....Tell her your gonna make a plaque and hang it in the livingroom


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 23, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 24, 2011)

I like it, good work!
I think a deerskin sheath, with lot's of fringe, would really
set it off.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> I like it, good work!
> I think a deerskin sheath, with lot's of fringe, would really
> set it off.



I have a hide with hair on.  I am thinking about wrapping a leather sheath with the deer skin.  We were thinking the same


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Here it is on the wall


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Here it is on the wall



Looking good!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Looking good!



NOT according to my wife


----------



## CAL (Jul 30, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Here it is on the wall



Definitely looking good.
Far as the wife,mine wouldn't turn her head to look at any deer I ever killed much less get up and come outside.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a cool lookin knife.  Bet it would really turn some heads if you stuck it in the back of a deer you were cleaning in camp and just walked off


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> That's a cool lookin knife.  Bet it would really turn some heads if you stuck it in the back of a deer you were cleaning in camp and just walked off



I may try that


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 5, 2014)

Bumping an idea for using deer parts for more than filling a trash can...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a awesome knife dawg2. Way to think outside the box


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice knife.....but where did you kill that Toucan, and....did you do the mount?


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice knife.....but where did you kill that Toucan, and....did you do the mount?


If I did the mount, it would look like that


Got the wood carving in Central America.


----------



## Yota Love (Nov 20, 2014)

Shoot!I like it.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Did your wife ever get to liking it?

I like it BTW!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> That isn't what my wife called it
> 
> I like it though.  _*Wanted to do something unique.*_


dawg2=mission accomplished!
 it IS different!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 5, 2014)

Dawg2
Not bad for early efforts at all. Actually many Bravarian/German/Austrian hunting knives were made with handles having game legs from deer, hogs and other. Very popular back in the 18th/19th and early 20th centuries. My dad picked up one with a Soligen blade while in Austria right after WWII that was reported to be over 100 yrs old back then. Not Damascus or nearly as large as yours of course. 

Are you still stationed in Bravia or back in the States? If you are back and located in GA, be glad to get you introduced to a lot of knifemakers and enthusiast. You might just get hooked to the addiction.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anvil Head said:


> Dawg2
> Not bad for early efforts at all. Actually many Bravarian/German/Austrian hunting knives were made with handles having game legs from deer, hogs and other. Very popular back in the 18th/19th and early 20th centuries. My dad picked up one with a Soligen blade while in Austria right after WWII that was reported to be over 100 yrs old back then. Not Damascus or nearly as large as yours of course.
> 
> Are you still stationed in Bravia or back in the States? If you are back and located in GA, be glad to get you introduced to a lot of knifemakers and enthusiast. You might just get hooked to the addiction.



I am in GA.  I may take you up on your offer.  I really like knives and tinker around with them now.


----------



## cb3725 (Dec 5, 2014)

I like it. Very unique idea that I've never seen done before. Seems like a good way to hang on to the memory and make use of a less useful part of the deer.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 6, 2014)

How far are you from Statesboro? Our next Ga Guild meeting is in late Feb. and you are more than welcome to attend. Let me know and I will get you details when they become available. Otherwise, if you are closer to me here in Acworth, drop me a pm and maybe we can find a little time to talk fire & steel.


----------

